# 8.86 lb 23 inch bass AEP pond



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

What pond did you catch it at?
What time of day was it?
What did you catch it on?
Were you sober when you caught it?

Oh and by the way...the link you posted for the photo will only work for you...unless they are a friend with you on Face Book it don't work.

Have a nice day.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I tried the link too and it didn't work. Would really like to see this monster!


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

Sorry guys the pic was too big to put it on here. I will try to have the link up and or the pic posted. Have been having computer problems.


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

8.86 lbs at 23 in. is a hawg!


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/basmuskyanglr?ref=profile
i'LL WAIT AND SEE IF THIS IS GOING TO WORK


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

basmuskyanglr said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/basmuskyanglr?ref=profile
> i'LL WAIT AND SEE IF THIS IS GOING TO WORK


You can not use Facebook as a link for the general population to view a photo. They have to be an authorized Facebook friend of yours to gain access to your Facebook pages.
I think if you post photo to OGF it will automatically resize the photo for you so it will fit on here


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

basmuskyanglr said:


> Sorry guys, the pic is too big to post here, you'll have to go to facebook and see it on my profile, or go to one of the 2 stores on st. Rt 78 next weekend it will be posted there.


 I know of only 1 actual store on State Route 78....it's called The Quick Exchange.
The other place is a wannabe.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm not your friend on facebook and I saw the picture fine. Nice TOAD!


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

you should have been a software engineer


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

basmuskyanglr said:


> you should have been a software engineer


I am a software Guru!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great looking fish!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome...WTG!!!


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

basmuskyanglr said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/basmuskyanglr?ref=profile
> 8.86 lb 23 inch bass caught this past weekend at AEP pond


8Lbs and 14 Oz


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome bass! 

And I added you as a friend on FB.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Now that's a dandy bass for sure! I don't suppose you were fishing up around the wilds, particularly, inside the fence???


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

it was expensive to do it but it was worth it for sure.experiance of a life time!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

basmuskyanglr said:


> it was expensive to do it but it was worth it for sure.experiance of a life time!


Great fish!

So you were on private water???


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

maggot said:


> You can not use Facebook as a link for the general population to view a photo. They have to be an authorized Facebook friend of yours to gain access to your Facebook pages.


Actually you can if you set permissions to your photos to be public.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

basmuskyanglr said:


> it was expensive to do it but it was worth it for sure.experiance of a life time!


You Paid To Catch That Fish???? LOL
You gotta be pullin my choke!!


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

That's a beautiful Bass. Congratulations!!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Congratulations!

Private fenced pay lake/pond? Either way it's still a giant and you caught her. Now get out there and get a giant in public waters...


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

These 4 are from public waters at AEP, and I have a picture of a 23 1/2 from this spring down there.


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

didn't pay to catch it and you'll never know what lakes i fish over there, just me and 2 close friends that keep it to ourselves.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

basmuskyanglr said:


> it was expensive to do it but it was worth it for sure.experiance of a life time!


Let's see. Here you say it was expensive but worth it...then you say you didn't pay. Hmmmmm...sounds kinda fishy to me...(GET IT....SOUNDS FISHY TO ME) LOL

Did you maybe buy the fish from Wally World's Seafood case??


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

maggot said:


> Let's see. Here you say it was expensive but worth it...then you say you didn't pay. Hmmmmm...sounds kinda fishy to me...(GET IT....SOUNDS FISHY TO ME) LOL
> 
> Did you maybe buy the fish from Wally World's Seafood case??


Yep...it's from Wally World!


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

Now that is funny!!!!! nope sorry got it from the Obama plans!!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Closed per request

I will say that is one fine looking Bass. There are some really big ones from the lakes down there. Congrats.


----------

